# Our journey to Italy



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ciao

On Tuesday 2nd January, Oscar and I set off on our journey to the sun. 

My pal arrived at Teversal at 1245 and after we coupled up the Corsa, we set off. We filled to the brim with fuel just by J29 of the M1 and then joined a fairly empty motorway at 1315. 

105 miles later and at 1515, we arrived at Toddington Services neat Luton. Time for Oscar to spend a penny and also take a sedative tablet, to ensure he remained calm in the Channel Tunnel. Off again and a brief halt at the Dartford Crossing. 

"Are you towing that car" bellowed the toll booth clerk. 

"Yes" I replied.

"That's two pounds then squire"

So once again we were off, heading for the M20 and the Tunnel. We were booked on the 1928, but arrived at the terminal at 1740. I used the self check in and was offered the 1833 crossing, so took this one. A brief halt for Oscar to spend a penny in the car park and we were off once again. 

On arrival at passport control, we were asked to proceed to examination area 2, for our gas to be checked. We pulled up and waited. I was requested to get out of the van and open the gas locker. 

Pusser's friend was on duty

"Ah A 13 kiloer I see"

"Yes" I replied, "two of them"

"Ah, 24 kilos in total then."

"Well, 26 to be fair"

"24 is less than the 47 we allow so you are alright there. 24 kilos."

"26"

Oh bugger it I thought. 

Three customs officers looked at the van and car and dusted the handles with either a new Avon make up applicator or some other device. 

"Do you know your radio is on in the car" screamed the lady officer. 

"No" I said - but sure enough it was.

I turned it off manually and we were allowed on our way, after the customs man said 

"Bloody handsome lad"

I turned around......."the dog" he said. "He's a big lad"

Cheeky sod, he should not have been looking. Oscar will wear boxer shorts next time we use the tunnel. 

We went to the waiting area and almost immediately were greeted with a green arrow and we headed off to board the tunnel. Descending the ramp, we were stopped and advised to get into the train, but wait there until all other vehicles were clear. Then, we would be called forward again. This was to ensure that we had a carriage to ourselves. 

So on we went and moments later we were off on our way. Tesco Clubcard had been our passport to the sun.

We arrived on French soil at 2008 and had a chat about sleeping. We pulled up at the Elf garage adjacent to the tunnel where diesel was 1.24 Euros per litre. Ouch. I asked in the shop if we could park and sleep.

"Of course, behind the building there is much space". We had a look and yes, there was a lot of room, but there was no one there and nothing except lorry trailers with no cabs. So we hit the road and decided to do a couple of hours. 

On then towards Dunkerque and then Lille, before Rapide missed the "A1" Bruxelles turn and ended up doing 21 miles around Lille to get right again. On entering Belgium, we stopped at the first services and parked with the lorries. The shop attendant said we could park there, but "please quiet as the lorries sleep". Fair enough really, so we cracked open a bottle of white wine, made some toast and then went to sleep. 

At 0700 we were awoken by lorries and so got up, got dressed made a coffee and so on. No breakfast yet - too early. We added 24.30 litres of fuel at 1.029 euros per litre. Enough to see us to Luxembourg with what was in tank already. 

Passing Tournai, Mons, Charleroi and heading for Arlon, we enter Luxembourg and fill to the neck with diesel. 59.69 litres goes in at a mere 0.867 euro per litre. This is BP Capellen Services. We then pull up after fuelling and have tasty sausage sandwiches and a coffee. 

At this point, we have covered 489.30 miles and a total fuel usage of 83.99 litres - yielding a respectable 26.44 mpg.

On then towards France and the A31, then the A4 towards Strasbourg. A couple of tolls and then on again, heading for Obernai. We followed the signs to "Camping VVF" but just 25 yards from the camping entrance I took a wrong turn. No option but to uncouple and move the Swift and the Corsa separately. 

We checked in and found the reception welcoming. My French is not what it once was, but the receptionist speaks excellent English. She checked Oscar's passport and then we were told to pick any pitch and return back to reception and tell her what number were we on. 

Pitched up, plugged in and alas - no TV. Only Astra2 North beam and South beam. No BBC or ITV. I was disappointed as I thought, "no signal in France, none in Italy". We could get all other channels - C4/5, Sky etc. 

My friend, being very adventurous with food, reqested a McDonalds so off we went, returning at 2100 for another bottle of white. 

Morning came and after a shower, coffee, packing up and topping up with water etc, we were off again. 

We soon arrived at the French/Swiss border where, despite weighing 4000 kg, we were issued with a toll sticker valid for vehicles upto 3500 KG at a cost of 30 Euro. The pass is valid for one year. Alas, we had to buy a second toll sticker for the Corsa!

Through the tunnels in Basle and we are soon heading for Lucerne. We take a break and fill with diesel. We have covered 316 miles since the last fill and use 62.55 litres at a respectable 1.8 Swiss Francs per litre. Our MPG has dropped to 22.93, but there has been some serious hill climbing, with third gear in use at one point. 

On then through the Gotthard Road Tunnel - at 17 km the longest road tunel in Europe and about 60 mins later we are in Italy. 

I throw my 57 mph "rule" out of the window and open her up a bit, arriving in Moniga del Garda at 1630. Three Italian tolls to pay, each time we are a different class. Never mind, this is Italy!

Top up with fuel again for good measure, a further 40 litres and a run of 196.5 miles - an average of 22.30 mpg. 

Total miles, 1001, total fuel 186.54, overall average MPG 24.36.

The lake looked lovely as the sun was setting. 

I am home at last. Satellite Tv working well - all UK channels. Perfetto!

Russell and Oscar


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

I really enjoy reading travelling tales like this.

Good one Russell, hope you, your friend and Oscar have a great time.


Dennis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Travels*

Hi

My chum flew home last Saturday as he has to work in the UK. Unfortunately, he was rushed to hospital. I ill post the details.

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,

Thanks for the travel log. It set the wanderlust imagination off again.  

Glad to hear that it all went well.

What date do you start school again? (Language) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*School*

Hi Jock

I was looking to start school on Monday 15th, but have put it back a couple of weeks. I want to get all my sight seeing done whilst it is so quiet here. There is parking available at the train station, no tourists and the buses are deserted.

Sadly, no boats are operating on the Lake. I did want to visit the "Isola del Garda" - a small island on the lake.

Russell


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lovely log there Russell, not bad that fuel consumption with the car on the back.
Do let us know how your mate gets on.
Jeff


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: School*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> I was looking to start school on Monday 15th, but have put it back a couple of weeks. I want to get all my sight seeing done whilst it is so quiet here. There is parking available at the train station, no tourists and the buses are deserted.
> 
> ...


Sounds great Russell.

We have never been to Italy.....yet. 

Don't be picking up any bad slang or lingo during your two week gap, before classes begin. :lol: :lol: :lol:

How is Oscar settling in?

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi Jock

Too late - we can swear like troopers - the local drivers drive you to it.

Interestingly, I mutter and swear in Italian.

Oscar seems OK. He likes to paddle in the Lake and our main walk takes him along the shores at Moniga before we stop for coffee.

Russell


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> We soon arrived at the French/Swiss border where, despite weighing 4000 kg, we were issued with a toll sticker valid for vehicles upto 3500 KG at a cost of 30 Euro. The pass is valid for one year. Alas, we had to buy a second toll sticker for the Corsa!


I can't remember if you tow on an A frame or trailer. If you were only passing through Switzerland and not using the Corsa on Swiss roads, why did you have to buy a sticker for it?
We towed the Smart through Austria on an A frame and was told as we were just passing through into Germany a pass was not required.
Dennis


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DJP said:


> > We soon arrived at the French/Swiss border where, despite weighing 4000 kg, we were issued with a toll sticker valid for vehicles upto 3500 KG at a cost of 30 Euro. The pass is valid for one year. Alas, we had to buy a second toll sticker for the Corsa!
> 
> 
> I can't remember if you tow on an A frame or trailer. If you were only passing through Switzerland and not using the Corsa on Swiss roads, why did you have to buy a sticker for it?
> ...


Dennis,

In Switzerland if you tow anything you have to have a vignette for the trailer. If the trailer is very small and there is nowhere to stick the vignette you must stick it on the towing vehicles windscreen.

A vignette is not valid unless it is stuck to the vehicle, if you are caught with a loose vignette you could be liable for a fine.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Don
I didn't know that.

Dennis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Switzerland*

Ciao

Don - very good info

Dennis - on an A Frame

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Exelent detail of your journey, It makes me even more determent to get my first M/H and have a trip across the water. It will probally only be France to start of with though.

A Few pics would be nice?

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lake Garda*

Hi Richard

I was going to take some pics today, but a thick fog appeared and is still here!

Can't see much at the moment. Even the castle at Moniga has vanished!

Russell


----------

